# I bet Ferencz couln't expect this



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Do you know a guy named Noam Sivan? I don't, but do you know what did he do? He transcribed/arranged Liszt piano sonata for solo violin. Yes, for solo violin. And a masochist violinist called Giora Schmidt played it live. If you are curious, go to Youtube, mark Liszt sonata solo violin, and there is it. The piece is slightly difficult, but more or less in a year you can have it on fingers. I suppose Sivan made a bet with himself to win Milstein and his "too easy" Mephisto.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Odnoposoff said:


> Do you know a guy named Noam Sivan? I don't, but do you know what did he do? He transcribed/arranged Liszt piano sonata for solo violin. Yes, for solo violin. And a masochist violinist called Giora Schmidt played it live. If you are curious, go to Youtube, mark Liszt sonata solo violin, and there is it. The piece is slightly difficult, but more or less in a year you can have it on fingers. I suppose Sivan made a bet with himself to win Milstein and his "too easy" Mephisto.


The sonata, intelligently transcribed/arranged, could be easier to 'color' on violin. The usual failure for a pianist is just that, to make the necessary color changes in the limited subject matter - the challenge that Liszt seems to have intended for himself and subsequent pianists. Unfortunately, I do not have a good relationship with YouTube.


----------

